# Anyone working near rt 9/520 in NJ?



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

Just got a call about plowing and salting the Exxon gas station on Rt 9 and 520 in Morganville area. If someone is in the area and wants to plow it let me know....


----------



## svelasquez (Nov 28, 2007)

I live about 1.5 miles north of that address. Please call me with info. 908.461.1978


----------

